# Io non darò un euro



## Iris (15 Aprile 2009)

*Io non darò un euro*

.


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2009)

oh bottegaia...se ne parla da 3 ore nel post sotto


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> oh bottegaia...se ne parla da 3 ore nel post sotto




















che storditi..


----------



## Iris (15 Aprile 2009)

ops!!! E dove. Io tre ore fa lavoravo. Gulp!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> ops!!! E dove. Io tre ore fa lavoravo. Gulp!!!
















nel mio tred della vignetta di vauro...moltimodi l'ha postato.


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> ops!!! E dove. Io tre ore fa lavoravo. Gulp!!!


io in 3 ore ho pranzato a portofino e sono tornata in ufficio


----------



## Iris (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> nel mio tred della vignetta di vauro...moltimodi l'ha postato.


Non ho letto manco quello!!!


----------



## Old matilde (15 Aprile 2009)

non ho letto il post sotto, ma ringrazio chi a scritto le parole che avevo nella mente, non ho voluto darlo quell'euro.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Non ho letto manco quello!!!












 eri a portofino con brugola??


----------



## Iris (15 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io in 3 ore ho pranzato a portofino e sono tornata in ufficio


 Io mi sono iscritta all'università eho preso una seconda laurea. Tiè.


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Io mi sono iscritta all'università eho preso una seconda laurea. Tiè.


racchiona esaltata!!


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

io ho concepito e scodellato due gemelli


----------



## Iris (15 Aprile 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> non ho letto il post sotto, ma ringrazio chi a scritto le parole che avevo nella mente, non ho voluto darlo quell'euro.


Tu Matilde sì che sei una signora...in mezzo a queste ignoranti racchiette.


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

io ho fatto sesso di gruppo gratis.....


----------



## Old matilde (16 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Tu Matilde sì che sei una signora...in mezzo a queste ignoranti racchiette.


----------



## Old matilde (16 Aprile 2009)

ma perchè non me lo rimetti il testo? 







volevo copiarlo e per colpa di queste Buzzicone resto al "buio"?


----------



## brugola (16 Aprile 2009)

*ecco mati*

http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=11120&page=2


----------



## Old matilde (16 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=11120&page=2












   grassie onorevole grassie


----------



## brugola (16 Aprile 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> grassie onorevole grassie


di niente,
baciami il culo e festa finita


----------

